# FS: 150 (+/-) Acrylic Tank - $350 REDUCED



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

45"x24" x 30" High. 1/2" acrylic reinforced square corners. C/w 1/2" acrylic lids.

Scratches on second pics are scratches on protection paper on the bottom.

A little bit of white residuals that wipes off real easy.

Tiny bit of black paint on top should come of easy as well.

O, crack in first pic is that of my concrete floor


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Aaawwww... That is the perfect size I would need... Is it drilled? So tempting, but i'm pretty poor right now lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a pic of the tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Picture posted.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice tank, good price

Drilling a plexi tank is easy... Any variable speed drill and a hole saw


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

no stand included?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Free bump for a good deal


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Alexio. Deal is getting better - $350  Want this gone by the weekend.

And yes, tank and lid only - nothing else.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, somebody buy this before my wife kills me because I want to bring it home!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Come get it Gary. Guarantee she won't kill you. Full refund if she does, and you keep the tank too :lol: 

Save on funeral cost    Like to see a fish addict buried in a fish tank heheha.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow ! Gordon you are such a caring person I don't anyone else who would give a Guarantee like that. LOL. :lol: How could any one pass a deal like that up!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Come get it Gary. Guarantee she won't kill you. Full refund if she does, and you keep the tank too :lol:
> 
> Save on funeral cost    Like to see a fish addict buried in a fish tank heheha.


Hahaha...nice guarantee Gordon, but you forgot I've over 6', so once rigor mortis sets in, it'll be pretty tough to pretzel me into that acrylic box. 

That's a great footprint though, and one that I considered replacing my 125 gallon with, until the wife put a stop to that.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gonna pm you. In discussions with the wife right now. It's exactly what I want. Hope she will go for it instead of a BBQ!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

After a long time bump. Checked the cost of materials. Will cost close to $1,000 on material alone.

Hate to chop this up for material


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lol check out the thread that'll learn ya , that lady needs a good acrylic badly,


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

DONT CHOP IT .... im trying to get my sis to go for it , pm me your contact info


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

"!!!Buh-buh-buh...Glmmmphhhh!!!" *wheeze*

Ah...erm....any chance tradesies could be in order? :lol: You don't happen to be a record collector or needing vintage stereo gear? :bigsmile: Diecast cars? :bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No trades. Have enough junk as is already


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Dang. Y'think it's againt BCA policy advertising "FS: one Kidney" in misc classifieds?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> No trades. Have enough junk as is already


Willing to take Junk removal as a trade?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Willing to take Junk removal as a trade?


Hahaha. If I do, you may regret you asked  If anything, trade labour to turn it into something else I have in mind. Mmmm, sorry but then it will not be there for trade any more :lol:

Out of curiosity I called for quote for 1/2" plex. Like $600 for a 4x8 sheet after tax.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Gordon, I'd tried selling the idea to my wife. She gave the boys and I an ultimatum. Either the tank stays or she stays. Sorry, but I gotta eat considering I'm useless at cooking.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Patrick, I was going to throw in a few dinners and cook books  I think your wife is more valuable than a fish tank. Well, at least 50% of everything you own any way


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Last I heard, I only get 25% of anything if I do anything stupid......


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Serious note though. 

Saw this tank recently.. This tank is great for anyone looking to upgrade. The profile fits nicely for a members whom have limited space..The acrylic is more than adequate for its size and dimension.


Bump for a great deal!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> Last I heard, I only get 25% of anything if I do anything stupid......


Should we consider owning too many fish tank stupid . I mean that is my only hobby beside collecting tools for woodworking.


----------

